# litewire hooks for crappie contact



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I know there are not a lot of crappie fishermen here but wanted to share my source for jig heads. These are all made by Mr. Curtis Hobbs, a gentleman from Georgia. They are the best I have used as they have just the right bend to release from a treetop but not lose a big slab at the boat. They also don't seem to break as much as the others ive used. The jig are all well made and Mr. Hobbs will paint them however you like. I just got 20 1/32 oz and 20 1/16 oz and he included about 20 sample jigs and tails for free - Whole order was $13. His website is litewirehooks.com and his email is [email protected].


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have been using these hooks about 3 years and they are as you described. Have met the man several times fishing Lake Talquin. He's the King of Crappie on Talquin. Unlike most who fish Talquin he will tell you what area they are in, how to fish them, and maybe even the jig size and color of the day. He has a 1/24 size which I like too. These are hard to find.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice shout out Try'n. His jigs are all I care to use unless I'm throwing a hand tied jig and lord knows I'm not doing that on Talquin haha.


----------

